#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  TUBE Modelling Software for 6.3mm OD SS tube.

## muneeb193

can any body tell me which software is used for the modelling of Instrumentation and control TUBES. i want to design a lab scale equipment which uses the 6.3 mm SS OD tubes and its related Fittings. I tried Autocad plant 3d and bentlay Auto-plant but i cant model it. If anyone know about proper software package which can be used for stated work then please tell me


Thanks.See More: TUBE Modelling Software for 6.3mm OD SS tube.

----------


## A.Venugopal

These two softwares you mentioned should be good enough for your need, though Autocad plant 3D is recent and there are reportedly some overlooks in the current launch . Then there is Cadworx plant, PDS, PDMS etc for high end users . Autodesk Inventor  suite has got a good cale and harness, piping tubing module . If you did  not have  formal training you might be feeling frustrated, but dont give up keep trying to learn.I personally suggest inventor due to my own reasons.

Good luck

Venugopal

----------


## muneeb193

Actually i tried but the AUTOPLANT AND AUTOCAD PLANT 3D dont have the data base for the tubes (Typically threded 6.3 mmOD or similar). i watched some of the videos of inventor and myself using Solidworks but there is a problem that no plugin for the Equipments. is that the same with Inventor? i mean in Plant 3D or atuoplant, we just click the pump add some basic dimention and rest is automaticlly drawn. whats about Inventor?

----------


## muneeb193

Actually i tried but the AUTOPLANT AND AUTOCAD PLANT 3D dont have the data base for the tubes (Typically threded 6.3 mmOD or similar). i watched some of the videos of inventor and myself using Solidworks but there is a problem that no plugin for the Equipments. is that the same with Inventor? i mean in Plant 3D or atuoplant, we just click the pump add some basic dimention and rest is automaticlly drawn. whats about Inventor?

----------


## A.Venugopal

One of the big difference between inventor(/solid works) and the other plant design software (PDS) such as cadworx, autoplant , autodesk plant 3D is that the former is a solid modelling software. the PDS softwares are surface modelling softwares.
In inventor you do not have the ease of making tanks, vessels , pumps the way you do in PDS, but in inventor you can make parametric models and after saving the models as blocks you can create any size and any shape by changing paprameters.
I haven't checked whether 1/4 " tube is included in the PDS libraries, so I might have been incorrect in guessing that you can do it PDS.
If you have experience in solidworx you might find it easy to work with inventor , but in inventor the file size will be too large, you need good patience to model a plant .
If your requirement is to learn , then just learn the hard way, try fail, try again etc.
Better find a guru or join some training institute
If your requirement is for a commercial on going project  my advise is dont meddle with your in experience, assign it to a professional

Hope you wont take offence to my frank advise, wish you the best 

Best regards 

Venugopal

----------


## muneeb193

Dear Venugopal  , thanks for your such a nice comments.  :Smile:  i actually developing a lab scle ewuipment and i need to add such small size tubing. I can model it in Autoplant but i want some drag drop software with have the basic spec of the tubing.

Thanks again

----------


## A.Venugopal

You may try specs editor in autocad Plant 3D

best regards

venugopal

----------

